# ummmmmm? Where did the door lock button go



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok so I have an 05 m6 gto. For the life of me i can't find the door lock button. It is not in the center console area next to the t/c button. If i push down the lock(slider thinga ma bob) on one side it automatically locks the other one.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I think the door lock button is only on the 06 model, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (May 7, 2005)

*No, you're not crazy*



pbmaniac2000 said:


> Ok so I have an 05 m6 gto. For the life of me i can't find the door lock button. It is not in the center console area next to the t/c button. If i push down the lock(slider thinga ma bob) on one side it automatically locks the other one.


You're not losing your mind. They did not put a door lock button in the GTO until the 2006 model year.

You can order a kit from JHP and do the upgrade yourself.

By the way ... the radio buttons on your steering wheel don't light up like they do in the '06 model either.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

pbmaniac2000 said:


> Ok so I have an 05 m6 gto. For the life of me i can't find the door lock button. It is not in the center console area next to the t/c button. If i push down the lock(slider thinga ma bob) on one side it automatically locks the other one.


One of the little PIA's I truly dislike about my '05.

An unbelievable omission in a $30K+ car.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Wizard Of Iz said:


> You're not losing your mind. They did not put a door lock button in the GTO until the 2006 model year.
> 
> You can order a kit from JHP and do the upgrade yourself.


I didn't know they sold a lock button/wiring kit. That's good info! Thanks!


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

*?*

Can someone post a link to this JHP door lock kit.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/gto-door-lock.php


----------



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

Has anyone installed this yet? I am not a super technical person. So is it a pain to do?


----------



## pab13 (Apr 20, 2006)

All GTOs have a door lock button, it's on the door next to your head, push it and see what happens.:confused


----------



## John Millican (May 31, 2005)

It's also on the key fob. You cannot ever lock your keys in a new GTO.


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

I don't think my 06 has a door lock button on the console. It has a window lock button.


----------



## palmettosunshine (Feb 6, 2007)

GRR_RRR said:


> I don't think my 06 has a door lock button on the console. It has a window lock button.


That's what I thought it looked like also. It is however, a door lock. Try it.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

That kit is too pricey, for the 150 bucks it will cost to have it shipped and then the hour or so to install...I'll pass...


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Anything from JHP is pricey. But, it's coming from the other side of the freakin' planet for one, most of the stuff is made to order (like the gauges) so may take extra time to get to you (mine took 30 days) BUT...you get what you pay for. 10000000% OEM stock look GTO add-ons, because they are stock, just in Auuuuustralia. And I agree, you '04 and '05 guys got screwed paying all that cash with no door lock button, what were they thinking? And the Feb.-July builds of the '06's got screwed on not having the plug and play cable in the gauge pod (luckily mine is a Jan. '06 build). Things that make ya go hmmmmmm.


----------



## fasteddy (Nov 16, 2006)

I installed the JHP kit and it was no problem. I bought the bluetooth kit and figured, I may as well. 

I have to say though I think it was a waste. I have never used it except for when I first tested it and once in a while I see if it still works.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

GRR_RRR said:


> I don't think my 06 has a door lock button on the console. It has a window lock button.


I guess we know you don't read the owners manual, and also that the dealer did a lousy job orienting you to the features of your car. More than likely the person that sold you the car doesn't know where the door lock button is either.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

noz34me said:


> I guess we know you don't read the owners manual, and also that the dealer did a lousy job orienting you to the features of your car. More than likely the person that sold you the car doesn't know where the door lock button is either.


ROFLOL
my dealer oriented me to the features of the car by handing me the keys.........I was fiddling with things all the way home trying to figure them out!


----------



## Joneswayne (Jan 8, 2007)

*Cant lock your keys....*

I went to change my battery and come to find out,it was a dealer item onlyand thedealer was closed. However, without a battery, you can not lockyour doors even with a key!!!! Just another flaw inthe new goats along withthe lock/unlockbutton!:willy:


----------

